# Oooh Er !



## PpPete (26 May 2009)

Never ventured into "Special Interests" before.... always thought it may be a bit perverted
Now I'll no doubt be asking for help on a regular basis because on a total impulse I just bought a tandem on Ebay.

Why?

Well my better half and I have a pair of ordinary Galaxy's of similar vintage, and two of our sons also have 531 Galaxys that I have rebuilt for them. 

Never tried a tandem before, can't really afford it, just one of those mad moments.

Any tips ?


----------



## mickle (27 May 2009)

The most important thing to remember is that the stoker must sit still. Just like riding pillion on a motorcycle, any movement on the back has to be compensated for by the captain and since he is already trying to balance the damn thing it's very easy to end up in a hedge. It's really difficult to sit on the back of a tandem and turn off ones bike balancing skills, particularly at low speeds. The quick fix is for the stoker to close their eyes until the bike is up to speed and whenever they feel their their instinct to steer affect the bikes stability.

It doesn't take long to learn how to ride as a team. Your feet are connected through the timing chain and the stoker will learn to sense when the captain wants to stop pedalling. Maintaining control of a tandem during a manouver requires the captains hands to be on the bars so indicating duties are the responsibility of the stoker.

Getting going is the first hurdle and getting a good first stroke of the pedals is key to a successful setting-off... Captain straddles bike holding brakes on. Stoker climbs on and clips in with both feet. Stoker rotates cranks so that captain can clip in to leading pedal. 
Stoker pedals like the clappers for one revolution to get the rig going and then stops momentarily to allow captain to engage second pedal. And then you're off!


----------



## PpPete (27 May 2009)

Thanks Mickle - will let you know how we get on.


----------



## grhm (28 May 2009)

Ensure the captain's seat is well attached. On a family holiday as a kid, my dad hired a tandem. We all had a go and found the stoker often ended up trying to steer at some point. As the seat was not well attached, it led to some comedy moments as the captain tries to control the tandem whilst having their bum randommly twisted from side to side.


----------



## PpPete (3 Jun 2009)

I will check that for sure before it goes out for ride....

BTW did anybody else spot this?
Possibly the weirdest equipment spec I've ever seen on any Galaxy, solo or tandem


----------



## Chonker (4 Jun 2009)

That's freakin awsome!


----------



## TimP (4 Jun 2009)

And make sure you talk to one another, lots of communication, countdown to setting off, tell the stoker you are going to apply the brakes (before they hit you in the small of the back as they get thrown forwards)...

But you'll get better quickly, just remember that both riders only have half the steering control (approximately), and if there are any brake controls that the stoker can reach take them away.


----------

